# MIUI: Does it constatly, randomly reboot, or is it just me?



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Coming from ApeX, I was quite bored with the standard, Gingerbread style. I decided to give MIUI a try.

My impression? It's GORGEOUS. However, after devoting 4 nights to it, I'm considering my retreat.

I've had 20+ random reboots a day. At first, I figured it was because I had restored apps with data using Titanium Backup pro. So, on day 2, I did a factory reset. This time, I would only install apps from the market.

Guess what? STILL constant, random reboots. I thought that maybe it had something to do with apps on my SD card. So, on day 3, I removed the SD card completely.

STILL, nothing but reboots. About an hour ago, day 4, I sbf'd back to .340 and flashed MIUI anew. This time, I only activated the phone; nothing else. Less than 10 minutes later, another random reboot!

What the hell is going on here? I love the interface, but I can't deal with my phone shutting down constantly!


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

By the way, several weeks ago, I experienced the same behavior with CM4DX. Is my phone possessed?


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have reboots at all. You probably need to check your logs (the app is alogcat)


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

you are not alone my friend... i dunno what cud be the reason though - i didn't have any on cm7 - just on miui - random reboots - quite a few of 'em...


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Tried alogcat yesterday and found nothing of interest, at least to me.

My thought was, how is it supposed to save a log when the phone reboots and cancels the logging?


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

You could try to get a log from adb. If your phone is doing it that often then maybe you could hook it up to the PC and try that. But I don't get any reboots. I guess i've always been lucky. I didn't get any on cm7 either.

Sent from miui4dx


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been running MiUi since the day it came out I flashed right after a fresh sbf and I've not had one random reboot, and only problems i've ran into are Apps didn't auto restore and I can't get swype working

Edit: and of course HORRIBLE BATTERY Life 
Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been having a few random reboots a day...maybe 5 a day? Can't figure it out either.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you doing any Modding or theme changing when this happens? That is the only time I've had any reboots on miui. After it has settled in (about 24 hrs) its gotten better. I only see it happen when changing themes really quick and not letting one fully set it before changing it again.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Since flashing the rom on Saturday (7/23), I've only had two or three. Thankfully, it didn't happen while I was doing something of consequence.


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

I have gotten a few but nothing like you. Sorry man.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I had about 7 reboots today. Most of the time it happened when I was listening to music. I wiped dats and cache and reflashed the rom. We'll see if it goes away. Either way, I'm keeping the rom.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Feel kinda bad for the folks with poor battery life and randomn reboots. Havent had a single issue with MIUI myself. If its any help my process is sbf >flash MIUI and update zip > charge to 100% > clear battery stats > install apps from market > then kill the battery to finish battery calibration. Getting about 16-20 hrs out of it and only 2 force closes (google music and gmail).


----------



## Fate0n3 (Jun 12, 2011)

No issues here been running it for a few days no reboots. Like the others sbf and fresh install no issues so far maybe everyone with issues try an SBF and fresh install.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

"mortodestructo said:


> By the way, several weeks ago, I experienced the same behavior with CM4DX. Is my phone possessed?


That was because they messed up on one of the nightlies they fixed that the next nightly. But I would say ur best bet is to wipe data and reflash if u don't mind doing it. Unless someone has a better answer


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

To everyone suggesting that I wipe data and flash back to .340, I've done this twice now. Something I have noticed is that it never seems to happen when the screen is on. On the charger, last night, 6 hours of uptime; since I've been awake, at least one random reboot.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, I'm off today so I'm going to re-do everything starting with a fresh sbf back to froyo. Hopefully that'll fix the reboots and battery troubles.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

You must be contagious. I had my first reboot today.  I just installed the tether patch yesterday. I'm wondering if it's related to that. Do you guys getting reboots have that installed?


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

Does any one use the v6 supercharger script maybee its that? I use it and get reboots also

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I flashed it the night it came out and when the patch came out, I flashed that. I have also flashed the Extended Settings mod. I did the supercharged script. And I've applied more themes than I can count. Even with all that screwing around with it, I can't think of ONE time where it rebooted on me.

Same with CM7. I wonder if it is a hardware issue.


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

Last night, when I SBF'd back to .340 and flashed, I did not install anything afterwards, and still had random reboots. I'm leaning toward it being a hardware issue. I installed it on my buddy's X the day after it came out, and he's not having the same problems I was.

I'm back on ApeX until I have to get my DX replaced again, I suppose.


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

Fix Permission through rom manager seemed to fix random reboots. I was getting like 5 in a row and multiple times a day but now.. it seems like i'm not getting any


----------



## mortodestructo (Jun 9, 2011)

That's odd. I tried that, too, but to no avail.


----------



## sulky (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyupdate mortodestructo? I'm having the same exact issues with my X. If I'm running GB or Liberty GB, I don't have any reset issues. However, when I SBF back to froyo, my phone resets constantly. When I run any rom, such as CM4DX, MIUI, or Froyo Liberty, I have the same amount of resets. I've tried multiple SBF's and SBF files too


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

This happens to me, but I just attributed it to my UV settings


----------

